# Hello Everyone, Help Me Understand My Cat Please and Thanks



## MotoGuitard (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, hope all is well. This is interesting because I never even thought I would have a cat, and definitely never thought I'd be on a forum for cats, but here I am. A few years back, maybe 4, I was dating a girl who couldn't let this kitty stay at the animal shelter. We split but she left him with me because he latched on to me instantly. He is incredibly friendly and vocal. Sometimes his meowing gets to the point of annoying even though I do love his dumb self. He has that soft rabbit fur and is extremely sweet but acts like he is some sort of siamese. He constantly buts his head into me and basically goes where I go. I want to know 1; what kind of cat he is. 2; should I get another cat so he is less lonely when I'm at work and can find a friend other than me. I recognize he won't be stoked on a new cat in the house but I know him well, and I feel like he could get used to it fairly quickly. Just want my buddy to be happier. ? The picture is the best one I got. Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


It sounds like you and your cat are very bonded. He sleeps most of the time while you're gone, so you should only get a second cat if you want one. Chances are, adding a second cat will eventually work out, but if they don't become buddies, do *you* want a second cat? I felt the same way you do, but my first cat did NOT want a friend, she and Cleo never became friends, and it did affect my relationship with her. 


It's a big decision for you *and* your cat, who is gorgeous, by the way. He looks like a DSH (domestic short hair) with classic tabby markings.


----------



## Dave and Turbo (May 18, 2015)

I understand the idea that 2 cats can keep each other company, but I think there are just as many cases of 2 cats competing and annoying each other. It can lead to unwanted behavior in some cases. It works when you you have the right 2 cats, but until you adopt the second one there's no way to know for sure. I'm sure it helps if your home is large enough that both cats can have their own territory.

I struggled with this concept myself for a long time. I finally decided that a 1-person, 1-cat bond is stronger and more fulfilling for both parties.

To keep your cat entertained when you're gone during the day, make sure he has some interactive toys to play with. They sleep most of the time anyway. A window perch with a bird feeder outside is very entertaining too.


----------



## Spacey_88 (Aug 14, 2017)

My cat displays very similar behavior you have just described. When I'm home he becomes my little shadow and follows me everywhere I go. When a cat nuzzles you or rubs their body up against you, it's their way of imprinting their scent on you. We tend to see it as them showing affection and in a way it's kind of like that. My cat and I have great communication, but it takes time to learn what it is that they want or need. My cats behavior, and meows are all different depending on what he's trying to tell me. He lets me know when he is out of food/water, and when he wants a treat. He will also let me know when he wants his litter box changed. The most obvious one is his way of telling me he wants his cat nip. He becomes very vocal and begins rolling over and over much like what he does with the cat nip. Getting another cat is entirely up to you, but if you're gone during the day I can probably guarantee that your cat is sleeping the majority of the day. Cats are nocturnal and they sleep a lot throughout the day. If you were to get another cat I would suggest a kitten because it tends to take less longer for them to accept one another. It will still take a few days or so for that to happen, but don't try to force it, just allow it to happen naturally on their own. The biggest thing is making sure that the cat you had before the new cat is still getting the same love and affection from you. Like I said before, your cat seems to be more than happy with the way things are, but I have no doubt that your cat would be accepting of another cat if that's what you ultimately decide to do.


----------



## Spacey_88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Honestly you should feel really lucky to have the kind of relationship you have with your cat. Most people can only dream of having a bond like that with their cat. It is very special and only a select few will ever have the opportunity to have something like that.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your cat is very bonded to you.....as you say "he latched on to me instantly". This is _very special_ to have a "heart" or "soul" cat like you have. I've had many cats over many years but could count on one hand those that were a heart cat like yours. Do you know what was the background of your cat......was he kept with his mom and litter mates until he was 11 wks. where he learned to _ be_ a cat and be socialized and know how to control his claws and bite and read cat body language? Cats that have missed out on this special socialization period from 5 wks. to 11 wks. often have a difficult time living with another cat, especially if he's never lived with other cats before. I think you would be taking a big chance and it may chill out or destroy the bond you have with your boy now. Cats can be very jealous of "an intruder" that takes away any attention from himself, and he may punish you by not being as affectionate with you as he is now, or by marking walls, furniture with urine outside the litter box. Adult cats used to living on their own usually don't welcome or want a companion cat; they are content as they are. All the best!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What kind of cat is he? He a DSH = Domestic Short Hair, or possibly DMH = Domestic Medium Hair. His color appears to be Silver Mackeral Tabby. He does't look anything like a Siamese. Many cats of any breed are sweet, vocal, butt their owners and follow them about and want to be near their owner.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a great story of how a cat finds the human they want to attach themselves to ... and good on the girl for realizing who the cat belonged to.


He looks to be a Domestic Short Hair Brown Mackerel Tabby to me, although it could be silver as well. My boy Simon (in my signature) was a combination of brown and gray in his tabby markings.


Some cats do perfectly well being by themselves for 10-12-14 hours at a time. He is probably fine on his own. Ultimately that is up to you - if you want a second cat to keep him company, it would entail getting them used to each other with a slow introduction process.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

If it is not broken, then don't fix it. I have two cats and I don't see them doing other than tolerating each other. The forum is full of posts where a new cat is brought in and it doesn't work out. Things are never the same.


----------



## suivanova (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to agree with others on that it is not such a good idea to bring a new cat to your household, IF you are thinking to give your cat a companion. I did the same thing and ended up with two cats that never really bonded. They tolerate, barely!, each other with help from two Feliway diffusers and lots of treats distributed equally. 

On the other hand if you really want another cat for yourself, talk to a counselor in your nearby animal shelter to get advise on how to find a kitty that may be compatible with your resident cat.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

He's adorable. Lovely markings! 

Have you seen any specific signs that he's lonely? Boredom behaviors, etc? If not, he isn't necessarily lonely. He probably just sleeps while you're gone.

That said, some cats do like company. Zephyr couldn't handle being an only cat, and was much happier once I got Maisie to keep him company. It really just depends on the pet, and you are the one who knows your cat best.


----------

